# Cuvee Beauty Fall Hair Tips



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

When the seasons start to change so does our desire to give ourselves a fresh new look and Cuvée Beauty has a few products that will keep your hair looking fresh and magnificent every day this Fall!

To help with the upkeep of freshly dyed hair, *Cuvée Beauty’s Shampoo* was created for daily use and is free of sulfates and parabens making it safe for color treated hair. This luxurious cleanser gently lathers to fortify and revitalize hair while creating shine. It is also infused with nutrients and protective anti-oxidants that will leave hair feeling clean and refreshed while delivering a shiny, vibrant finish.
















*Get it now at CuveeBeauty.com for $38*






While using the shampoo, make sure to pair it with *Cuvée Beauty’s Conditioner, *a concentrated daily restorative treatment infused with a formula that leaves hair feeling soft, but also creating an impressive shine. The conditioner’s ingredients will help repair overworked strands and increase manageability while adding weightless hydration. Along with being able to protect color and chemically treated hair, this conditioner will renew and protect against daily wear and tear.















*Get it now at CuveeBeauty.com for $38*





If you’re heading somewhere this Fall, *Cuvée Beauty* has you covered with their limited edition, *Everyday Essence Travel Kit*. These kits are filled with three deluxe travel size products that will give any girl on the go the full Cuvée Beauty experience! Using the foundational steps for hair care, this kit includes Shampoo, Conditioner, and the Protective Treatment, which are all sulfate-free, paraben-free, and cruelty free! All of these products contain the Cuvée Complex, that incorporates luxurious ingredients like champagne, white truffle, and platinum, to create a one of a kind formula that repairs and strengthens for lush and shiny hair. These travel kits also provide new tips and tricks to help give you amazing results no matter where in the world your travels take you!
















*Get it now at CuveeBeauty.com for $30*


----------

